# Domenic - MS Excel MVP



## NBVC (Aug 10, 2009)

<hr style="color: rgb(209, 209, 225); background-color: rgb(209, 209, 225);" size="1">             <!-- / icon and title -->                   <!-- message -->                      <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: ad_showthread_firstpost_start --> I noticed today by visiting Domenic's site, http://www.xl-central.com/ that he is now a Microsoft Excel MVP... and through PM'ing Domenic, he told me that he acquired this status in July 2009.

I just wanted to say this is very well deserved, in my opinion. Domenic is great at what he does in these forums and always comes up with great ways to solve the OP's problems for posts that he (Domenic) is involved it. I definitely "borrowed" a lot of tricks from him.

Congratulations Domenic!

NBVC - fellow Canadian friend


----------



## DonkeyOte (Aug 10, 2009)

Long overdue - congratulations Domenic !


----------



## texasalynn (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats Domenic!  Very well deserved


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations Domenic!


----------



## TinaP (Aug 10, 2009)

Well deserved.


----------



## schielrn (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats Domenic.  You have definitely helped me learn A LOT about array formulas.


----------



## NateO (Aug 10, 2009)

Kudos!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations Domenic!!!!  You've helped me out with formulas for years 

Hey Nate look: a _proper_ Canadian Excel MVP


----------



## NateO (Aug 10, 2009)

Eh? What do you mean by proper, Richard? Trying to understand what you are tagging aboot. How's this for proper?






My Canadian niece helping me with my Canadian grab-bag!


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Dom!


----------



## pgc01 (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Domenic!

I learned so much about formulas from you!


----------



## Smitty (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations Domenic!

Very well deserved.


----------



## Tom Urtis (Aug 10, 2009)

I have to say that for a Monday, this one's been pretty darn good for a few reasons, capped off by this great news for a well-deserved MVP award...congrats Domenic !!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 10, 2009)

Domenic, 

Well deserved indeed! Congratulations from Down Under 

Denis


----------



## sanrv1f (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations Dominc


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 11, 2009)

SydneyGeek said:


> Domenic,
> 
> Well deserved indeed! Congratulations from Down Under


Ditto

Peter


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats Domenic.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## VoG (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations Domenic


----------



## Fazza (Aug 11, 2009)

Well done.
Congratulations, Domenic


----------



## Colin Legg (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats, Domenic!


----------



## RoryA (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Domenic - richly deserved!


----------



## Domski (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!!  

And thankyou for making my head hurt on numerous occassions trying to understand the formula you come up with 

Dom


----------



## Krishnakumar (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats Domenic !!


----------



## Domenic (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  Thank you very much for your kind words! 

It's been a real pleasure to be part of this Board.  I too have learned a lot from others here.  I look forward to continue to participate here in this great community, whether it's helping others or learning from others.

Thanks again, everyone!

Cheers!


----------



## exceluser2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations Domenic,

Very well deserved indeed!

Your xl-central site is excellent to learn formula techniques from as well. Keep up the good work all round!

Cheers,


----------



## mikerickson (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! Wonderful!

Congratulations, Domenic


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Aug 12, 2009)

My congratulations to you. 

Regards.


----------



## Domenic (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  Very much appreciated!



exceluser2007 said:


> Your xl-central site is excellent to learn formula techniques from as well.



That's great, thanks for the feedback!

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Oorang (Aug 12, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## tbeards (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep, very deserving...

Congrats Domenic! You have helped me a TON!


----------



## Domenic (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you both!  Much appreciated!


----------



## T. Valko (Aug 12, 2009)

Way to go Dom!

I noticed the MVP in your sig in the MS ngs.

Very much deserved.

I'm sure the regulars here know this but I'll say it so that there's no doubt in anyones mind:

Domenic is one of the best "formula guys" in the Excel community! Full stop!

Congrats!


----------



## Domenic (Aug 12, 2009)

#NAME? said:


> Way to go Dom!
> 
> I noticed the MVP in your sig in the MS ngs.
> 
> ...



Wow!  Thanks Biff!  You're much too kind!  And this from someone who I consider to be one of the best in the Excel community.  The truth, though, is that once in a while I get lucky and snag a difficult one.  

Cheers!


----------



## T. Valko (Aug 12, 2009)

> I get lucky and snag a difficult one.


Those are the ones I look for but more often than not, you've beat me to it!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Aug 13, 2009)

ok... enough with the mutual backslapping 



> Domenic is one of the best "formula guys" in the Excel community! Full stop!



Agreed, I think we've all been saying that for some time around these parts !

I think the recent additions of Colin & Dom to the MS Excel MVP ranks just goes to show what a great resource this community is for all concerned !


----------



## Domenic (Aug 13, 2009)

DonkeyOte said:


> ok... enough with the mutual backslapping



 



> Agreed, I think we've all been saying that for some time around these parts !
> 
> I think the recent additions of Colin & Dom to the MS Excel MVP ranks just goes to show what a great resource this community is for all concerned !



Fortunately, there are a lot of talented people around.  And that's good.  It not only makes it more interesting, it keeps us on our toes.


----------



## barry houdini (Aug 22, 2009)

#NAME? said:


> Domenic is one of the best "formula guys" in the Excel community! Full stop!


 
Absolutely agreed

Sorry, I missed this thread (and the news) completely while I was away. 

Domenic, you were posting some great stuff here (and elsewhere) when I started......and I see you still are. long may it continue - congratulations!


----------



## wigi (Aug 22, 2009)

barry houdini said:


> Absolutely agreed
> 
> Sorry, I missed this thread (and the news) completely while I was away.
> 
> Domenic, you were posting some great stuff here (and elsewhere) when I started......and I see you still are. long may it continue - congratulations!



Also, congratulations from me! Well deserved for many intriguing advanced formula tricks.

Wigi


----------



## Domenic (Aug 23, 2009)

Barry and Wigi,

Thank you both for the kind words!  I really appreciate it!

Cheers!


----------



## shades (Aug 27, 2009)

Just saw this. Congrats! Finally, you are getting recognition. I appreciated your help very much over the years.


----------



## Domenic (Aug 28, 2009)

shades said:


> Just saw this. Congrats! Finally, you are getting recognition. I appreciated your help very much over the years.



Thank you very much, shades!  Much appreciated!

Cheers!


----------

